# Something eating my deck....



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

Is it a centipede or millipede? you can tell by the number of legs in each segment (millipedes have 2 pairs, centipedes have 1)... centipedes are predatory were as millipedes eat vegetation, hence possibly your deck... Keep things dry and there are many chemical control products/pesticides...


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Sounds more like millipedes which feed on decaying organic matter such as rotting deck boards

Any bug can be killed (cept lubbers)some just require more time than others so bugmen say that they can't be killed because they are paid by commission not by the hour

A wettable powder or CS formulated pesticides applied around the entry points and known harborage areas will do the trick, it may take two or three applications _and there goes that whole commission thing again_


----------

